# Any good BBQ Rub recipes?



## sidefx (Aug 2, 2007)

I tried one I got off some cooking show for ribs which was:

Onion Powder
Garlic Powder
Cayenne Pepper Powder
Paprika
Salt + Pepper

Does anybody else have any good ones?


----------



## MJK (Aug 2, 2007)

To that you might also add dark brown sugar and make sure the pepper is fresh ground.  Those peppercorn mixes can lend a different flavor too.


----------



## candelbc (Aug 2, 2007)

I also add Dark Brown Sugar to mine.. I found a Shallot Pepper at Penzey's that I have started adding as well...

-Brad


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2007)

Sidefx..

Here is a short list of ingredients common to BBQ rubs. Choose the ones you like and create your own through trial and error. 

Salt
Black pepper
Cayenne Pepper
Paprika
Sugar
Brown sugar 
Chili powder
garlic powder
onion powder
celery seed
lemon pepper
allspice
ground thyme
ground bay
ground celery seed
rubbed sage
ground oregano
ground cloves
ground juniper berries
ground mustard
dry mustard
curry powder
cumin
cinnamon
dried rosemary


----------



## cjs (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's one from Chef Tom Douglas, Seattle that is great for salmon!!

                            DRY RUB FOR SALMON

  3              Tbsps  firmly packed brown sugar
  2              Tbsps  paprika
  2               tsps  kosher salt
  1 1/2           tsps  freshly grd. black pepper
  1                tsp  chopped fresh thyme ( or 1/2 tsp. dried)

Combine the rub ingred. 
Sprinkle fillets w/lemon juice
Coat either both or one side of each salmon fillet.
Roast at 375 - 400° to temp. of 140°.

Yield:
  "4 oz. servings"


Serving Ideas : ----
The spice rub can be made a couple days ahead and stored, tightly covered, at room temp.
Good wine with the salmon - an Oregon Pinot Noir.


----------



## Constance (Aug 3, 2007)

This is a tasty one that we've used on Beer-can Chicken:

Memphis Rub - Allrecipes


----------



## AllenOK (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's mine:

Allen’s BBQ Spice Rub

2 T salt
2 T sugar
2 T brown sugar
2 T ground cumin
2 T black pepper
4 T chili powder
2 T paprika

	Blend together and store in an airtight container.


----------

